# Ideas for Secret Santa gift



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi everyone (not sure if this is the best place to post this )

I have to get a secret santa gift and want something a bit unusual / different.

I have a limit of £10

My 'giftee' is female, mid 30's, mum of 2 small boys, and likes to party occasionally  

I am also this person's manager so it can't be to risque or tacky.

Any ideas gratefully appreciated.

Thanks
Blu


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

um, a recipe book.......

but for cocktails  we have one and it's great especially around Christmas & New Year


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Go to Lush and you can buy some bits & pieces for a tenner and they are Lush  

The also so some smellys already wrapped called secret santa

Sharon xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh yes smellies from Lush   every girl likes those


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

ooo i think a pamper set..go to a cheepie store grab a cheep wicker basket and fill it with face masks foot scrub bath smellies and pamper stuff wrap it up nice and there you go..o-r- a nice frame for her to put her 2 kiddies in.. with a cheap make up set?
ooo i lurve xmas whoopeeeee


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas so far ladies - think I need to stay away from toiletries as she mentioned having sensitive skin the other day and that she's very careful about what stuff she uses.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

some fancy Xmas tights, scarf, jewellery - does she wear earrings?, nice bottle of wine she might like, a book of comesort or cd

My friend (a man) received a red sequinned thong from one of his employees- we all thought it was odd! 
L


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

You could get some simple toiletries . they do some gift sets and are suitable for sensitive skin.. a nice warm scarf always goes down well .. pay attention to what colours she wears and then go for one in a similar colours.. 

How about a nice mug and fill it with some christmassy chocs from Thorntons or somewhere as its small it won't cost much to fill and everyone likes a nice mug .. 

Cat x


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi,

I've just bought the Sex in the City the Movie DVD on ebay for £8 worked out about a tenner with postage.  Its sealed and genuine.  She may heve seen movie tho when it was out??  Just an idea, e-bay is fab.

Nics xx


----------

